# Is It Just Me



## Haldane86 (Jan 25, 2012)

Is it just me or did the whole appearance of the site just change? lol just makin sure im not goin crazy


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

post in the update thread


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

just you. Months behind.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

thought my eyes gave out on me lol


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

theinnkeeper said:


> just you. Months behind.


the whole site did change.. maybe your computer is lagging ? =P


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

this is the second format in a week lol. this one is better than the last one.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i had my monitor on a very high contrast, shocked me when i refreshed  now back in eco mode


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

So far I prefer this version to last week's, but I sorta miss the old look.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

don't know about the rest of you but the site looks completely different at 1.50 am than it did 3 hours ago. Avatars are gone, there's annoying red font everywhere, no text formatting available in quick reply; it looks like something from ye old DOS days.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

Ursus sapien said:


> don't know about the rest of you but the site looks completely different at 1.50 am than it did 3 hours ago. Avatars are gone, there's annoying red font everywhere, no text formatting available in quick reply; it looks like something from ye old DOS days.


Agreed. A little much...


----------



## Slopster (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm sure it will take a bit to get all in the right place...


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

What I miss is when up near the top of page you had a choice of clicking on either "New Posts" which is there or "New Classifieds" which isn't anymore,now when you click on "New Posts" you get both these topics mixed which sometimes makes for alot of extra pages to view,I personally liked it when it was seperate.


----------

